# Just a lil CCO haulin'



## MsButterfli (Mar 8, 2009)

Well i went to the outlet mall to go try n walk the lil princess down and decided to go to the CCO ( im already there right how could i NOT go? lol) anyway heres what i got:

Saks Exclusive brush set (Perfect Style)










MAC Trip 4 Cool Face (Blush: Well Dressed Eyes: White Frost, Li'lily, Bitter)





Pearlized Pigment Clusters (Bronzescape)





Dazzleglass (Glamour O.D.)





Cremestick Pearl liner in Lush-n-Lilac (x2)





feels good finding d/c'ed stuff but im most happy about the brush set, i have 3 brushes i didnt have before and now another 187 for blush as my other is for foundation


----------



## lushious_lips (Mar 8, 2009)

Nice haul, enjoy.


----------



## lushious_lips (Mar 8, 2009)

Mods, please delete my posts.


----------



## couturesista (Mar 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsButterfli* 

 
_Well i went to the outlet mall to go try n walk the lil princess down and decided to go to the CCO ( im already there right how could i NOT go? lol) anyway heres what i got:

Saks Exclusive brush set (Perfect Style)









MAC Trip 4 Cool Face (Blush: Well Dressed Eyes: White Frost, Li'lily, Bitter)





Pearlized Pigment Clusters (Bronzescape)





Dazzleglass (Glamour O.D.)





Cremestick Pearl liner in Lush-n-Lilac (x2)





feels good finding d/c'ed stuff but im most happy about the brush set, i have 3 brushes i didnt have before and now another 187 for blush as my other is for foundation_

 
Nice Haul! How much was the brush set?


----------



## aziajs (Mar 8, 2009)

great haul!


----------



## MsButterfli (Mar 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_Nice Haul! How much was the brush set?_

 
it was $87.50


----------



## michthr (Mar 8, 2009)

what brushes did it come with? 187, 217 and 168?


----------



## MsButterfli (Mar 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *michthr* 

 
_what brushes did it come with? 187, 217 and 168?_

 
168, 187, 222, 263


----------



## mopan (Mar 8, 2009)

And those are the full sized brushes?! Woww. I want. I can't wait to go by my CCO next week!


----------



## MissResha (Mar 8, 2009)

oh heck yes!! i got this same set about 2 weeks ago. and yup^^they're fullsize 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




NICE haul girl!


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 9, 2009)

Awesome haul!  I want lush n lilac so badly!!


----------



## artisick (Mar 10, 2009)

Which CCO did u go to if u don't mind me asking? =) Great stuff!


----------



## dominichulinda (Mar 10, 2009)

wow!! nice haul!! <333


----------



## michthr (Mar 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsButterfli* 

 
_168, 187, 222, 263_

 
Thank you! Im hoping to pick that one up at the CCO as well


----------



## MsButterfli (Mar 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *artisick* 

 
_Which CCO did u go to if u don't mind me asking? =) Great stuff!_

 
Tanger in Deer Park, NY 

Tanger Outlets Centers


----------



## MsButterfli (Mar 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Awesome haul!  I want lush n lilac so badly!!_

 
my freestanding store still has them in stock MAC @ Queens Center Mall 718-340-1373 try calling them to see if they can ship it to u


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Mar 10, 2009)

The Brush Set is nice! Also Glamour O.D is what I'm after now! I saw it at the CCO and forgot to ask for the dazzleglass. Nice haul and enjoy your lovely goodies!


----------



## choosychick (Mar 13, 2009)

You've got a good CCO there!


----------

